# All-New Guild of Linguistics



## Aredhel (Mar 14, 2002)

*Join the Guild of Linguistics!*

Welcome to the official thread for the Linguistics guild. Here we will be talking about the different languages:Quenya, Sindarin, Dwarven, Numenorean, and others.(Sorry to the disappointment of some people, but I and others don't know the Dark Language) Some positions are open.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 14, 2002)

ok Im in! what about Grey-Company Elvish? I learned lots of that. . . its kinda like Quenya - but modified. What position can I take, Aredhel?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey! Can I be in charge of animal languages? In the RPG's I'm a Beorning and Radagast is super cool! I've always wanted to be in charge of one of these crazy guild thingies! Who cares about nasssty elvish?


----------



## Turgon (Mar 14, 2002)

Sounds like an interesting project - my Quenya and Sindarin are okay, but my Adunaic is sketchy and my Dwarven is limited to shouting 'Baruk Khazad! Khazad ai-menu!' very loudly when I get too excited. Still for what it's worth. I'll be in.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 15, 2002)

Excellent! These are the positions in the order people replied to this thread:

Second in Command: Aroghel
Third in Command: YayGollum
Fourth in Command: Turgon

(If you have any ideas about different names for these positions, tell me)


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 15, 2002)

how about . . .

Emperor: Aredhel
General: Aroghel
Luitenet: Yaygollum
Major: Turgon

or something like that! But one problem with this guild is that it is _illegal_ to post foreign languages.  I think that only in this guild we can discuss languages and use them. . .


----------



## Turgon (Mar 16, 2002)

I think maybe as this is a language guild we should give our titles of an academic bent based on our favourite languages.

Example: Aredhel - High Chancellor and Professor of Quenya
Aroghel - Vice Chancellor and Professor of Sindarin
Yaygollum - Precious Professor of Animal Tongues
Turgon - Professor of Elven Runes and Dwarven Battle cries

Or something like that.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 16, 2002)

I think it should go like this -->

Aredhel - High Chancellor and Professor of Quenya 
Aroghel - Vice Chancellor and Professor of Grey-Company Quenya
Yaygollum - Precious Professor of Animal Tongues 
Turgon - Professor of Elven Runes and Dwarven Battle cries 

I only know Grey-company quenya - I can almost speak it fluently!!


----------



## Turgon (Mar 16, 2002)

What is the difference between Grey-Company Quenya and Classical Quenya? I'm not really sure... maybe you could suggest some reading for me Aroghel, as I'm quite interested. As for the Elvish Tongues - Sindarin is the one I'm most fluent in - Quenya isn't my strong point (hence the confusion!!!).
Any advice would me gratefully recieved!!!
Your fellow Professor,
Turgon.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Mar 16, 2002)

There are some people of the forum very well versed in high quenyan and sindarian, the one that comes to mind fastest is Kementari, you should extend your hand and ask her to join.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 16, 2002)

Grey-Company is based on Quenya, but it is modified and has more words and grammar stuff. If you want to learn it, go <HERE>. I think that it is easy to learn, but thats just me. Regular Quenya is the one that isn't modified, is the ORIGINAL elvish from LotR, and it has less words than Grey-company. The words are a little bit different in Grey-Company, but they are based on the same thing. 

i.e - _Nin_ in regular Quenya means _Water_, but it means _Wet_ in Grey-Company Quenya.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 18, 2002)

I like the Professor idea, and I think I will ask Kementari to join.


----------



## Meliaiel (Mar 18, 2002)

maar anduune,meldarnye!i would like to join as i am very interested in Middle-Earth tongues(from both Quenya and Sindarin to Westronesse and else).right now i am still learning quenya and i know a bit of Westronesse and Entish.am i in?...


----------



## Zale (Mar 18, 2002)

I'll join!
Learning Wuenya, Sindarin next on the list.
But from what I understand, we don't know enough about Khuzdul (Dwarvish) or Adûnaic to learn them as proper languages. Shame, that.
BTW, I don't really need a rank. I'll just be a lowly scribe!


----------



## Zale (Mar 18, 2002)

Quenya, even.


----------



## tasar (Mar 18, 2002)

Can I join too? I'd really like to. I'm learning Quenya right now and this seems to be THE GUILD for me.


----------



## Wizdom (Mar 18, 2002)

I'll join.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Mar 18, 2002)

Wiz! Your alive!


----------



## Arathin (Mar 18, 2002)

Hello. I don't really know any of the languages as yet, but I'm slowly learning Quenya, Sindarin, and Numenur. I don't want any possison in this because I don't know any of the languages yet, but I would love you join as a sort of appretise scholar.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 19, 2002)

I've got the positions now. Whoever joins after I post these will be Scribes:


High Chancellor and Professor of Adunaic-Aredhel
Vice Chancellor and Professor of Grey-company elvish-Aroghel
Professor of Animal Tongues-YayGollum
Professor of Quenya-Kementari
Professor of Sindarin-Zale
Professor of Khazdul-Tasar
Professor of Valarin/Entish-Meliaiel

Scholar of Quenya and Sindarin-Arathin
Scholar of Adunaic and Khazdul-Wizdom

Did I miss any one or any positions?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 19, 2002)

Yay! I love being a Precious Professor! Ummm...what now? Never done this before. sorry.


----------



## LeggoMyLegolas (Mar 19, 2002)

hi im new to the tolkien world is there anyway you can teach me these languages?


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 19, 2002)

You want to learn some of these languages? I on;y know a few phrases in Quenya, but right now I'm studying Adunaic, the Numenorian tongue.


----------



## Meliaiel (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aredhel _
> *I've got the positions now. Whoever joins after I post these will be Scribes:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,me!as i said i am learning quenya now,also Westronesse,Entish and today i found some material about Valarin,the lanuage of Valar.


----------



## Meliaiel (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aredhel _
> *I've got the positions now. Whoever joins after I post these will be Scribes:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,me!as i said i am learning quenya now,also Westronesse,Entish and today i found some material about Valarin,the language of Valar.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Mar 19, 2002)

Hello everyone, I would like to first give everyone a very good site for hard to find words, It has Sindarian, Quenyan, and the Black Speech. The Quenyan part is amazing, very complete. The Sindarian Part is about normal for what you can find on the net, a little small. The Black speech is the original, by Tolkien himself, and isn't very long. I am not vouching for the accuracy of any of it, only trying to help.
hem.passagen.se/noldo/tolkien.html 

Does anyone know where I can find a good translator for Adunaic?


----------



## tasar (Mar 19, 2002)

As I can see, I'm the Professor of Khazdul now. ....ummmm, this doesn't mean that I actually have to know anything about it, does it?
I hope I'm getting at least this right, that it's somehow connected with the dwarves. (khazad ai menu!- only dwarvish line I know)


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Mar 19, 2002)

hey, Dain might know where you can find some resources on dwarvish, I would PM him if I were you.


----------



## Arathin (Mar 19, 2002)

Cool! I'm a Quenya and Sindarin scribe! I love those languages!


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm sorry, I'll fix it.


----------



## Wizdom (Mar 20, 2002)

You guessed right aredhel. i'm studying khazdul right now! just got a book for it .


----------



## Kementari (Mar 20, 2002)

For anyone who wants to learn Quenyain theres a course at Ardalambion
http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/ where you can learn it (remember that the language is not entirely complete) . There are also lists of words and qoutes from the text...


----------



## Meliaiel (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone interested in Valarin?if so,you may find some information at www.uib.no/People/hnohf/valarin.htm

There are history,structure of Valarin,and a wordlist.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 21, 2002)

Is anybody going to answer my question? What do I do now that I am the Precious Professor of Animal Tongues? It's not like I can put out links for super obsessed people to learn the languages I'm supposed to know! Or is it just an honor?


----------



## tasar (Mar 21, 2002)

Just replace the world Animal-tongues with Khazdul in YayGollum's question and you'll know what I would want to know.
If this 'professor thing' is simply matter of honour then of course I'm ready to participate and learn a few dwarvish lines to show off. But if this means that I have to know more about this language then I'm probably(certainly) not the right person to have this title.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Mar 21, 2002)

if anyone doesn't think they know enough about their languages I seriously suggest going to one of the sites above, the one that was put up twice is very good.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm going to go there right now, as a matter of fact. We're all here to learn, right?


----------



## Arathin (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah!!! Well to learn Tolkien languages that is.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 24, 2002)

*Black speech*

I know you ruled out the Black Speech, but I wondered if you would accept me as a Visiting Professor Emeritus in the Black Speech?

I use a bit of Black Speech in RPG 35. There is a small number of 'accepted' words in existence - ie things that Tolkien used. But there are also some guidelines for creation of new ones:
- Orcs typically borrow or change words from other languages rather than create
- There is a range of sounds that orcs use: harsh k, g, rough r's, sibilant s 's
- A little is known about sentence construction

It would be interesting therefore on the occasions where Snaga uses the Black Speech in RPG 35, to post them up on this thread to see if they are 'convincing' even if they cannot ever be described as 'right'. I'll give derivation as well as translation.

Is that a good use of this thread?


----------



## Arathin (Mar 24, 2002)

Snaga, you do realise that you're name denotes that you're a slave because that is it's meaning.

I personally don't see why we aren't doing the Black Speech as well. I mean I respect it if you don't want to, but I always thought I would be interesting to learn. Just point of referance, I do like all types of Elven better.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Mar 24, 2002)

personaly, I am trying to learn as much of the black speech as I can, I think it is very...interesting. It is my oppinion that it should be allowed.


----------



## Arathin (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes it should be. Why wasn't it in the first place?


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 25, 2002)

Sure, Snaga can be a Professor of the Black Speech. I just didn't think there was a site to learn the Black Speech anywhere, until I went to that site. I know a little bit of Quenya and Sindarin. I'm still trying to learn Adunaic.


----------



## Arathin (Mar 25, 2002)

Can I still be a scholar of Quenya and Sindarin, but make a side study of the Black Language. I just would like to get help for all three here, if I need it.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 26, 2002)

Sure, you can.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey, could I join? I'm very interested in ME languages, and I'm currently learning Quenya. I'm also very interested in the Black Speech, because it seems hardly anyone knows much about it.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 26, 2002)

Sure, you can join. You can be an apprentice Scribe. Just ask someone if you could be theire apprentice.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 26, 2002)

Be my apprentice! Forget about the evil elf languages! Uh, oh. Evil elf fans will hate me.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 26, 2002)

Just laughs,"Which brings me to this choice:Where should we have our meetings?(Just for the fun of it)Minas Tirith?

I didn't realize Adunaic is so hard!! Here's an exclamation:

Ba kitabdahe!-Don't touch me!
(How do you put accents on the letters?)

Here is some Black Speech-

Ash nazg thraku ghash-One ring bring to fire!!!


----------



## Arathin (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks Adrehel. Hey am I a scribe or apprentice scribe?


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 27, 2002)

Scribe. Do you know anything new, concerning languages?


----------



## Arathin (Mar 27, 2002)

yavie inzil = automn blossom
erin = tree
Guinanann i Dunedain = Long Life the Dunedain
and several other things as well that is just off the top of my head. Which isn't much at the moment. I'm very sick. v. high fever at the moment. hehe.


----------



## 7doubles (Mar 27, 2002)

shakastickels!!!


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 28, 2002)

I found some other things. Actually, I think the Black Speech is one of the easiest to learn. I found some in Khazdul:

Kazad ai-menu!
The Dwarves are upon you!

And there's also Doriathrin, the mother tongue of Luthien, which is probably an extinct language now:

dagnir
"slayer"

What language are you a scribe for? I forget.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Mar 28, 2002)

Sure, YayGollum, I'll be your apprentice. I'm looking forward to learning more about the Black Speech, and all the other languages. The languages are a thing I love about LotR.(that and the poetry, and that's beside the fact it's a great book.)


----------



## Arathin (Mar 28, 2002)

Adrehel, I don't know if you were asking me this, but I'm a scribe for Quenya and Sindarin. Plus, I'm learning the Black Speech on the side.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 28, 2002)

Okay...I'm learning Black Speech on the side too.


----------



## Arathin (Mar 28, 2002)

Cool. Hey do you have any good Black Speech learning sites? or any good quenya/sindarin sites.


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 28, 2002)

The only one I've been going to is www.uib.no/hnohf/orkish.htm

Let's keep on the lookout for more. If I find another one, I'll let you know, and there is these ones,too:
www.uib.no/People/hnohf/quenya.htm

www.uib.no/People/hnohf/sindarin.htm


----------



## Snaga (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arathin _
> *Snaga, you do realise that you're name denotes that you're a slave because that is it's meaning.
> 
> I personally don't see why we aren't doing the Black Speech as well. I mean I respect it if you don't want to, but I always thought I would be interesting to learn. Just point of referance, I do like all types of Elven better. *



_Of course_ I know that! I'm the Prof of orcish... puleeeeze! I have another name, of course, but it helps to keep it to myself. After all, if someone's after you and they go to Mordor and ask for Snaga, there's thousands!

Anyway, a lesson in orcish!

'Golug-glob, skai!' - a useful phrase, translating to 'Elf-fool, pah!' The more insult laden 'golug-dug' which would be elf-filth, unfortunately rhymes, and loses impact.

In the following (from RPG 35): Snaga says-

'Dagh burzsnag!' called Snaga harshly, and the dark figure stopped. 'Az shâbin rokhai! 

Burzsnag is easy... burz is dark, and snaga is slave, so this is just a shortening of it. Dagh is stop... this is probably a corruption of the Sindarin 'Daro'. Az here is 'I', (note the similarity to Ash, for 'one'), rokhai no doubt comes from 'rocco' the Quenya for horse, shâbin here is the verb to need or want... I can't remember the derivation.

See DIY orcish... because the black speech is non-standard such adaptations and corruptions happen all the time, making translation a challenge at times!


----------



## Arathin (Mar 29, 2002)

Interesting, Snaga....

Thanks for the sites, Adrehel.


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 29, 2002)

In this guild do we just discuss Tolkien Languages sites, or do we actually do stuff with the languages? Like maybe we would go on a "mission" to find a lost Elven language or something. It would be a lot funner and would be spice into the guild. . .


----------



## Arathin (Mar 30, 2002)

As long as we still get to learn stuff about Tolkien's languages. Anything is fine with me.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 31, 2002)

can I join? I am trying to learn Quenya, but am also learning tengwar. One of my friends is also learning tenqwar, and we have fun writing notes to each other in school! I would be more than happy to accept any position availabe.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 8, 2002)

Sure, you can!
(I'm back from Spring break!!!)

Where would our first quest be to?


----------



## Aroghel (Apr 8, 2002)

doesn't matter to me. we could go to "where the Ents live" (i dont know where) and learn and study them and their language. does anyone know where Ents live?


----------



## Zale (Apr 8, 2002)

Sorry I'm a bit late, but I haven't chcked this in a while. One problem with me being a Professor of Sindarin: I don't know any. Still, I can learn (I hope) .


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 8, 2002)

I don't know where Ents live now, probably in FAngorn. However, it says in LotR that it is impossible for anyone to learn Entish unless they are an Ent.

I am thinking about trying to make my own Quenya font, does anyone know anything about doing this??
-edited to add question


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 9, 2002)

What's up? I'm back from spring break as well. I've taken an intrest in Ents. So far as I know, all the Ents(male) lived in Fangorn during the third and fourth ages. There is one thing though- where are the female Ents. Treebeard said in LotR that they liked large fields, rolling hills, and sunlight(stuff like that.),and that sounds an awful lot like the shire. Maybe they went north of the Shire.** 

About the Entish language: Tolkien said that it was extremly long winded, complicated, and that even the elves didn't bother to try to learn it. So why should we?(although I would love to!) We can at least study it, though.







**There is a passing mention of Ents in the Silmarillion. Maybe there's more in Unfinished Tales.

(I have no clue about how to make a font. You can download a Quenya font from barrowdowns.com)


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 9, 2002)

I was reading in the Fellowship of the Ring that Sam said that his cousin Hal had seen an elm tree out walking in the farthest reaches of the North Farthing. Perhaps we could go there and 'investigate'.


----------



## aranel (Apr 9, 2002)

Can I still join? I am learning Quenya, and I am planing on learning all of them. One of my best friends is starting to learn them too, so then we can, like Elfarmari, write in school. I don't care what position.


----------



## Arathin (Apr 9, 2002)

Ithilien would be another place to look for Entwives, except for the fact that now a lot of Men live there. I think that north of the Shire would be a good place to look for them. Hey if we find them, the Ents will be very, very gratful and teach us there language at will.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 10, 2002)

Any new members would be welcome!! You will be an apprentice scribe. 

That's a good idea, Arathin! Let's start out.*grabs some bags*


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 10, 2002)

Wait for me! To the entwives! *starts off at a quick pace, trips, falls, curses, starts off again singing we're off to see the Entwives, the wonderful Entwives of ME*


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 10, 2002)

So this place is finally doing something! Yay! Here I am! The Precious Professor of Animal Tongues! (the most useless) I'm for hunting some Entwives!


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 10, 2002)

Follows after them, after grabbing her white dagger and bow and arrows.

(where should we be starting? Rivendell? Minis Tirith?)


----------



## aranel (Apr 10, 2002)

I will come to! *grabs suitcase, prepacked, and runs screaming out the door, "Wait on me!!!!"*


----------



## Zale (Apr 10, 2002)

Zale strides along easily beside them.

Where are we going?


----------



## Arathin (Apr 10, 2002)

Walks up beside Zale. "We're off to find the Entwives. So that we can learn Entish." Continues on in Ranger fashion, quickly, silently, and hidden in the shadows. She carries only her sword, Gildor, as a weapon.


----------



## tasar (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey, I will not be left behind like that. Unless you put me in a bag and send me back home.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 11, 2002)

"Well, come on!"she says impatiently.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 11, 2002)

Lets start off from Rivendell. Last warning for everyone:

COME ON! 

To the Entwives! I wanna learn Entish!


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 11, 2002)

I think I'm going to use a horse. 

Gets on Asfaloth, and waits for people to get their horses(if you want any)


----------



## Zale (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't usually ride (I prefer walking) but I don't want to get left behind so -

Zale swings himself into the saddle of his black horse and trots round to stand beside Aredhel. They wait patiently for the others.


----------



## aranel (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, I don't want to be left behind either! *swings up on beautiful white horse, and moves to sit beside Zale, while waiting for the others to come on* How long do you believe this journey will last? I can't wait to meet the Entwives, hopefully we will learn some Entish...


----------



## Arathin (Apr 11, 2002)

Arathing mounts her dapple-gray steed, Gildor, who prances with impatiance and a desire to fly across the land at speeds unmatched by Shadowfax himself.


----------



## tasar (Apr 12, 2002)

tasar follows quietly


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

May I join this guild?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 12, 2002)

No, you are evil. Anyways, Truor grabs his horse Anthrax and rushes to the head of the group, eager to leave the elf infested area.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 12, 2002)

Anyone should be allowed to join. As long as they don't hurt anybody. 
"You can come if you want Ulairi. This isn't just a guild for good linguistics."

She pauses for a moment,"Do you know any of the Black Speech?"

She moves off at a fast trot.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 12, 2002)

Wait on me! *swings himself up onto his black, grey-dappled horse, named Shadow, and sets off after the others* We have to plot our course. Are we going to go through the Shire, seeking news of the Entwives, or cut around the Shire? If we go through, we could visit some of my Hobbit friends, and maybe study a little of what remains of the Hobbit language.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 12, 2002)

"Good idea.Let's go through the Shire. We can learn some of their language."

They cross the ford, and follow the road to the Last Bridge."


----------



## Zale (Apr 12, 2002)

Maybe we should visit Tom Bombadil briefly. He might know something about the Entwives.


----------



## tasar (Apr 12, 2002)

Or perhaps his wife knows better?


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes, I do know some of the Black Speech:

"Ash nagz durbartuluk,
ash nagz gimbatul,
ash nazg thrakatuluk,
agh burzum-ishi krimpatul."

I also know some Elvish, so, where are we going and BtW, nice to see you again YayGollum.


----------



## Arathin (Apr 14, 2002)

We're going to find the Entwives. Hurrah! *rides next to Aredhel* Hey, Aredhel, how you doing? It has been a long while since we've rode together. The last time was at Rivendell before everyone split up and I went west with Elesser, Ciryaher, Dengen and all.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 15, 2002)

"yes,"she says laughing as they ride along the east-west road,"We have so much to catche up on. And I forgot to conratulate you."


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 15, 2002)

Asking Bombadil was a good idea. If anyone knows where to find the Entwives, its Bombadil. My Hobbit friends, Hobson Bolger and some of his pals live in the Greenfields.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 15, 2002)

Dudes? Bombadil or Shire first? Hey, Ulairi! I'm glad to be back! Wasn't gone for long. People were nice. I don't really care if you join us. Snaga needs somebody to learn Black Speech with him.


----------



## Arathin (Apr 15, 2002)

Rides on next to Aredhel. "Thank you kindly. So what happened after the war was over? How is Rivendell faring after that attack?"


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Dudes? Bombadil or Shire first? Hey, Ulairi! I'm glad to be back! Wasn't gone for long. People were nice. I don't really care if you join us. Snaga needs somebody to learn Black Speech with him. *



You don't care eh? Well, I must say that that is the warmest welcome I have ever had on this forum! Yes, I'd like to join.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 16, 2002)

Come on! You know I can't give you a warm welcome when you're just so evil! Hey! Will anyone answer my question?


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 16, 2002)

To YayGollum, "Bombadil is on the way to the Shire."

To Arathin,"It's just not the same anymore. But you and Elessar are welcome anytime." She looks straight ahead, then turns back to the Ranger,"Thank you for helping to save it."


----------



## Arathin (Apr 16, 2002)

Dude hey Ulairi! How was your absence? We welcome you back warmly as possible for one so evil, but I know that evil has feeling too. So what's up? You know irl everyone calls me a vampress b/c I've got very long canine teeth naturally. So there I'm evil too. hehe. Plus evil is more fun than good.

YayGollum:I don't think that any of us really care. Why don't we look around the Shire a bit first than go to Tom Bombadill if we can't find anything.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes, Bombadil is on the way to the Shire. Do you need a map, YayGollum ? How long will it take us to get there? I'm eager to find the Entwives! 

I'm here in the library with my "friends," and boy are they irratating! They just don't belive in forums, they keep going on about how LotR isn't real. We know that! We just like to fantasize!


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 16, 2002)

"Decisions, decisions,"she mutters under her breath,"How about we split up? Some people can go straight to the Shire, and the rest can stop at Tom Bombadil's? We can meet up later and share notes."


----------



## tasar (Apr 16, 2002)

I vote for Bombadil


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 16, 2002)

Ack! I know where Tom Bombadil lives! Sheesh! I was just wondering where we would go first! Some people just might want to go to Tom after the Shire! Argh! I know the maps! Anyways, if we're splitting up, I'll go see Tom.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arathin _
> *Dude hey Ulairi! How was your absence? We welcome you back warmly as possible for one so evil, but I know that evil has feeling too. So what's up? You know irl everyone calls me a vampress b/c I've got very long canine teeth naturally. So there I'm evil too. hehe. Plus evil is more fun than good.
> 
> YayGollum:I don't think that any of us really care. Why don't we look around the Shire a bit first than go to Tom Bombadill if we can't find anything. *



Arathin, thanks for the warmer welcome. I have not been absent, I have been happily posting away in the more 'serious' threads such as LotR and The Sil. I have become quite the authority on Tolkien it seems. And yes, evil is so much more fun than good!


----------



## Arathin (Apr 16, 2002)

You're very welcome. I do my best for those I know. Yessss. love evil


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 17, 2002)

Thankyou once again Arathin. So my first assignment is...?


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 17, 2002)

Actually, we're splitting up here. Some are going to see Tom. If you want you can go with them, and I'm leading a group into the North Farthing of the Shire.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 17, 2002)

I guess I had better go towards the Shire, considering the fact that I,m the only one who knows the way to Hobson Bolger's. It's a shame, though, Id've love to see Bombadil. I guess its so long for now, YayGollum.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 17, 2002)

Then you are in my group. Who is the second in command? I forget.


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 17, 2002)

*Approach of a stranger...*

As you stand discussing the chain of command of your new organization, you mark the approach of a stranger on the moor. He is riding on a feral looking chestnut horse as swift and silent as a whispering gust. He stops his horse ten feet short of your party and turns the side of his horse to face you, stretching out his right arm in a sign of greeting. You see he is wearing a dark green cloak, slightly stained with mud and travel worn. There is a delicate silver and gold border at the edge of the cloak, a design of leaves of various sorts. A trapezoidal amulet is worn around his neck, its jewel a swirling mist over sky blue. His hood is pulled over his had, veiling his face in darkness, only a a thin trail of water vapor showing. Slung across his back is an expertly crafted composite longbow, tendrils of crimson finding their way over the dark wood. Hanging next to his right leg is a small quiver of black arrows with brown-on-white feather tips. The hilt of a sword is just visible on his other side. He drops his hand calls out,"Ho! Greenway travelers in these late months of the year; truly a sight seldom seen! If it please you, what be your names and purpose in traveling to the north? Your vesture and manner describe thee as from the south and beyond the Misty Mountains."

(OOC) Greetings all! I know hardly any of Tolkien's languages, but I just bought The Lost Road and will be stuyding diligently. Therefore I am applying for the position of Initiate Quetta (closest I could get to "speech").


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2002)

"What is up, dude? I am Truor Tupnm, (since we're IC now) the Precious Professor of Animal Tongues. I am from the land of Beornings, but the rest of these people are from all over the place. Some of us are going to see Tom Bombadil and some of us are going north of the Shire. Who wants to know?"


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 17, 2002)

*My name....*

The stranger scans the party again before speaking. "Travelling from the south, all the same. My name? I am Daerandir, from.....the North." His last words come out with an air of finality which well discourages you from inquiring further. "You seek The Master? Are you friends or do you visit for the first time? I warn you, he has chosen his secluded home well for his purposes."


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2002)

"Whatchu talkin' bout? I'm nothing like the rest of these peoples! Who's the Master anyways? You mean Tom Bombadil? I know I haven't been to his place before. Is there a problem with that?"


----------



## Arathin (Apr 17, 2002)

Arathin moves forward upon the stranger. Her stained and worn ranger cloak-hood low. "Where do you hail from, Daerandir? Fore I am a dear friend of Tom Bombadil and Kit Baggins, ruler of the Shire. I do believe that I have more authority here than thee, fore the Dunedain, my people, have long guarded and traveled this land, and never has the likes of you been seen nor reported." Her imposing presence of power and self-assurance make all see the smallest hint of how mighty she truely is, underneath the worn ranger's clothing.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2002)

...except for Truor who was snacking on some fish.


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 17, 2002)

*Arathin...*

Daerandir turns and addresses Arathin in the Sindarin tongue,"As I said, I am from the North. In this land the dragons still fly and dwarves outnumber men. Of your superior authority there no doubt, for I have none. Business, on the other hand, I have in surplus. I have been in this area often enough, as I have watched the Shire between my other....business. You and your men did not see me because I did not *wish* you to, until now. You I recognize, which is why I have approached your party, the first time I have down such a thing in many years."


----------



## Zale (Apr 17, 2002)

(ooc: quite the dramatic entry, Daerandil! Welcome! I am meant to be Professor of Sindarin, though I don't know any.)
(ooc again: I've just decided my IC character will be called Asuldar, so ignore the Zale bit for the moment)

Asuldar looks sharply at Arathin, noting the power hidden there. He then turns to Daerandir, replying in the same tongue: "And what exactly is your..._business_ in these parts, pray tell? It has grown rare indeed to see one such as yourself in these days. Especially coming from the North, amongst the Dwarves. And what contact had you with Arathin?"
He then turns to Arathin and Aredhel who appear to have taken command. "If we split, I will go to Ben-Adar. It is long since we last spoke".


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 17, 2002)

*My business?*

Daerandir steadies his horse, already growing restless, then turns to Asuldar. "Dwarves are not the only inhabitents of those regions. As I said before, I guard the Shire. I have never met Arathin, but have observed her while I watched the Shire. I decided now would be an apt time to make my presence known, for, through my observations, I have counted her honorable."


----------



## Arathin (Apr 17, 2002)

Arathin sits still upon her horse, Gildor. Waiting for Daerandir's reply. "Why do you only now reveal yourself to the queen of Mirkwood and wife of Elessar?"


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2002)

*finally finishes his fish* "Hey, are we going or what? Daerandir, if you want to join us, just ask. If you want to talk, let's start walking and you keep talking, okay?"


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 17, 2002)

"I saw no need to reveal myself before. With you, I felt the pull of blood. You should recognize this amulet, it was an heirloom of the royal family in days past. To fully explain myself I am here because my cousin, Legolas of the Fellowship, asked me to watch the Shire before he journied to the West."


----------



## Arathin (Apr 17, 2002)

"What game to you play at, fool? The great Legolas, my half-brother's friend and companion, went to the Gray Havens generations ago. In the last age in fact."


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 17, 2002)

That's what I said!....oh. I meant west, not east. Here........okay, fixed. Now, let's try this again.

P.S. Also, in case you forgot, elves are immortal, it makes no difference what age you set this in (though I was thinking twenty years post LOTR), his cousin would still be alive.


----------



## Arathin (Apr 17, 2002)

OOC:The whole forum takes place in the Fourth Age. Generations past LoTR. Even as an elf I would hold more power as I'm the half-sister of Aragorn the Second, king of Gondor and heir of Isildor, and of Glorfindel, High-born elf of Imladris.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 17, 2002)

OK, I have officially joined the guild. I will play the Lord of the Nazgul, who has taken back his physical form after hundreds of years. However, I am no friend. In fact, I will be your greatest foe. I have gathered much evil and I will assail you all when the time is right. Perhaps those of you with good ears such as the rangers have heard whispers of a Shadow returning once again to Middle-earth. Well, look no further than Carn Dum, the chief fortress of Angmar, in which I, the Lord of the Nazgul reside. I have a great army, numbering thousands, the Haradrim and the men of Khand are completely under my control. I have a second fortress in Dol Guldur, which has again been rebuilt, and in Mordor my occupancy I will take soon. You all best hurry to Iarwain Ben-adar, as he will be your last hope in counsel against me. But I am afraid you all may be too late, as I, and eight of my most powerful servants (dressed like myself as riders in black), have begun our journey to Ben-adar, and with my Black arm I will crush the only hope you all have left.


----------



## Arathin (Apr 17, 2002)

Ha! If you want Mordor, you'll have to beat Dengen and Tar. No one will beat them, they own half of middle earth.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 17, 2002)

Perhaps you might want to join me Arathin, you too are evil I believe. Dengen and Tar are not my problem, as they will be easily crushed under my might. They cannot withstand my power, and if they slay me, I will become more powerful than you could possibly imagine. My empire is already under construction. Dengen and Tar will find that Mordor has been re-fortified and there is no way in as Cirith Ungol has been completely destroyed. The Black Gate has been made once more, and I have all the men of the South under my control. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, none can defy the power of Ulairi, the third Dark Lord, not even your beloved Dengen and Tar, as I have dispatched a large army to kidnap both of them. And as we speak the army is marching toward them. Arathin, join me or you will perish!


----------



## Arathin (Apr 18, 2002)

*slaps him* Snap outta it. I'm very happily married to Elessar and on the side of Tar and Dengen. You really need to get up to date on the forum politics.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 18, 2002)

How on earth can you slap me when I am currently residing in Carn Dum? You can't! I was simply getting into your mind. As for Bombadil, Dengen and Tar, I suggest you get a move on. As for forum politics, I know them, but they are of no concern to me, the great and powerful Ulairi.


----------



## tasar (Apr 18, 2002)

*steps out*
Greetings, Daerandir, and the evil voice in Arathin's head. I haven't properly introduced myself before. I am tasar.(a joung woman wearing a muddy green cloak, green eyes smiling at you, hair of gold dancing in the wind, a secret weapon hidden under the cloak). I am from the north and on my way to see Bombadil, though I haven't met him before.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 18, 2002)

She remains silent, then sighs. She starts speaking in Sindarin to Daerandir,"I know of you, Daerandir. Do not pull the cover over my eyes. For I am Aredhel, Lady of Rivendell, Senator, High Chancellor and Professor of Adunaic in the Guild of Linguistics, White Lady of the Elves, descendant of Feanor. Speak now, are you friend or foe?" Her tone of voice is a commanding one, but deep inside, she is unsure of just who he is,"Do you wish to join us?"


----------



## tasar (Apr 18, 2002)

Avo glavro, Daerandir! Pedom a glennom!


----------



## Arathin (Apr 18, 2002)

You do not know that powers of the high born elves, Ulairi! Be gone, I'll have no more parley with you! Mirkwood is its own empire which my husband and I rule. Rohan is our friend, as is Mordor and all the east under Dengen and Tar. Try running it by them that you're going to take over their lands, fool.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 18, 2002)

She then turns to the business of Ulairi and Arathin. She lays a white hand on Arathin's shoulder,"Be calm, Ranger of the North, Dunedan. Do not exert yourself."

She sadly shakes her head. "I am high born elf, the last of the Noldorin who came over the Sea from the West. But let us continue our journey.Arathin, can you lead some of the group to Tom Bombadil? I will go to the North Farthing."


----------



## Arathin (Apr 18, 2002)

Lays her own tanned and weather-beaten hand on Arehdel's, and takes a deep breath. "Thank you my friend. Now what are we doing about destinations?"


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2002)

Now didn't I say Ulairi was evil? But no, noone listens to me! oh well. I'm ready to go! Sheesh! I hate just standing around talking! Can you people not walk and talk at the same time? Ack!


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 18, 2002)

Daerandir turns to address Aredhel, this time in Quenya,"That you have heard of me is no doubt. You most likely know that my name was not given lightly," as he speaks he holds his amulet up,"it has taken many years and much patience to master this gem." 
Then he turns his horse to face forward, looks the whole group and, in westron, says,"I would travel your path, if solely for the duration. Enumerating the advantages of my fellowship likens itself to redundency, with Aredhel already acquainted with my name. I have visited upon The Timeless One recently, so I would accompany those traveling north of the Shire." 



(OOC Note: This is a character I played a while ago for the old M-E rpg. Just so you know I am not making this up as I go along.)


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2002)

*Truor starts talking to the dude's horse* "See, Forgotten Path dude? Horses are some of the best conversationalists in the animal kingdom. You'll have to learn their language first. Glad you're going to the Shire with him and not me."


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Now didn't I say Ulairi was evil? But no, noone listens to me! oh well. I'm ready to go! Sheesh! I hate just standing around talking! Can you people not walk and talk at the same time? Ack! *



Yes, I am evil! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Bombadil will be mine for the taking! Perhaps you people do not realise my peril. Daerendir, I am sure you have heard, as you are a ranger, the return of an inexplicable shadow! Well, it is I *lightning strikes*!


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 19, 2002)

She remains silent, then addresses the whole group. 

"Here is where we divide. Those who would go to Iarwing, that is Tom Bombadil, this is the road to go on. It goes south, skirting the edges of the Barrow Downs. The rest of us will go the Shire."

She turns her horse and continues to head West, her group following.


----------



## Daerandir (Apr 19, 2002)

Without a further word Daerandir guides his horse to follow Aredhel's trail. The stallion, at first restless from his (relatively) long wait, rushes ahead of the group, but his rider soon calms him and they settle to an even pace and parallel course just a few feet to the side of the path.


----------



## Zale (Apr 19, 2002)

Asuldar canters round to ride beside Daerandir and Aredhel, though he feels a little apprehensive in the company of two such beings. "When we reach Ben-Adar, what shall we ask? The location of the Entwives was our original query; has that changed?"

(ooc: I've just noticed: Asuldar<->Isildur!! I'll have to change it.)

(ooc again: how about creating an RPG in the RP folder for this little venture? It could be called something like, "The Guild of Linguistics", so it'd be easily recognisable, and we could consider only having members or dedicated forumites posting, so no spam! (not that there's been any here). If someone does, please post it here repeatedly, so everyone gets the message. Plus, it would be easier for me to find new posts!)


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2002)

I did kinda wonder about that name. Where is Ben-Adar anyways? Yes, we should make this an RPG.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes, we should.


----------



## Arathin (Apr 19, 2002)

OOC: I like it here. Less ppl barg in here than would on the rp forum.

Rides up beside Arehdel. Her dapple-grey stallion, Gildor, prancing.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 19, 2002)

I am currently on my way to slay Orald if anyone is actually ineterested.


----------



## Zale (Apr 20, 2002)

OOC

Ulairi, what has that got to do with linguistics?

I suppose that the title of this folder does put less, erm, _dedicated_ people off posting (or even looking) here.

IC

Ben-Adar lives somewhere in the Old Forest. No-one knows precisely where; in fact, most of the time people looking for him have to be found by him instead. Let us hope we interest him; otherwise, we may as well just stop by Brandy Hall.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 21, 2002)

Fine, I think I'll give up on the 'evil' thing. Who is it that needs help with black speech? Was it snaga?


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 22, 2002)

I need help too.


----------



## tasar (Apr 22, 2002)

I need professional help


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 22, 2002)

(I'm back)

I'm interested in learning the black speech.

We're finally on our way to the Shire! I was wondering if we were ever going to get around to it. I'll ride ahead to warn Hobson we're coming. And honest, its not so I can clear out all the good food before you guys get there. It's just that Hobson is nervous around stangers, and I don't want him to be startled by our sudden appearence. Okay, so maybe its for the food too.

*Rides off around the bend at a fast pace. The last thing heard is his horse, Shadow's, hoofbeats fading into the distance.*


----------



## Snaga (Apr 22, 2002)

Professor Snaga needs no help with the Black Speech. I am fluent. You are not. Or should I say... I am fluent, and you are effluent? 

I will stay at home while you go looking for entwives. Those tree-demons hate us orcs. I hope you don't find them. The world will be better off. If I may send an apprentice along, if I can spare him perhaps I will send him along to join you later.

If anyone wants something translated into orcish, I will help.


----------



## Khamul (Apr 22, 2002)

Do you know any good dictionaries for the Black Speech?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2002)

Argh! You cannot join! You are even worse than Ulairi (if that's possible)!


----------



## Khamul (Apr 22, 2002)

Blah, Blah, Blah, I was just asking if there was an online dictionary of the Black Speech.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 22, 2002)

The nearest you will get is this.Orcish 

Unfortunately orcish is not properly developed by JRRT. You can make convincing orcish sounding words very easily, and if you follow the grammatical rules such as they exist, and use the fact that orcs adapt words from other languages as often as they invent their own you can at least get the right spirit. And orcish isn't a single language of which there is a single version. There are many dialects, so noone can say you are wrong!

Apart from me... since I'm the Professor of the Black Speech!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2002)

Animal Language! Very Real! Thanks, Snaga! I found this at the same site! Wow! And I thought there was nothing to this animal language stuff!


----------



## Arathin (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh my. some many black speach people. Oh my.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi once again YayGollum. So, I can understand that snaga needs no help, and trust me, in no way am I effluent in the Black Speech, I just need a dictionary.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 23, 2002)

The evil Ulairi, who was tuaght by the Dark Lord himself before his downfall needs a dictionary to speak the Black Speech? What kind of moron are you?-Just joking! I don't know hardly anything about the black speech. I know a little of Quenya, thuogh, of course being your evil self you don't like Elvish languages. I need to learn more about the Black Speech. Do you know where I can learn more about it, or could you teach me some?

Now, I want to thank YayGollum for the link.(Snaga too.) I'm sure it will be helpful.

Snaga, does your name not mean "slave" when translated?


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Forggoten Path _
> *The evil Ulairi, who was tuaght by the Dark Lord himself before his downfall needs a dictionary to speak the Black Speech? What kind of moron are you?-Just joking! I don't know hardly anything about the black speech. I know a little of Quenya, thuogh, of course being your evil self you don't like Elvish languages. I need to learn more about the Black Speech. Do you know where I can learn more about it, or could you teach me some?
> 
> Now, I want to thank YayGollum for the link.(Snaga too.) I'm sure it will be helpful.
> ...



Actually, I love Elvish and now a little bit of Quenya also. I much prefer Elvish over the Black Speech. My master was a moron for not teaching me so well. After a few millennia I seem to have forgotten much that I have learnt!


----------



## Snaga (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arathin _
> *Oh my. some many black speach people. Oh my. *


Hey baby, everyone likes to talk dirty!!! LOL! Just kidding!

FP - my name does mean 'Slave'. Its just a good name to use as an orc, 'cos there's thousands of Snagas around. You can easily hide in the crowd if someone's after you. I have another name, well actually several. But the one my mother gave me in Mordor is not one that I use.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 24, 2002)

Everybody, go to RP #40, to play the role playing game.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 24, 2002)

Nice Guild of Linguistics Motto!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes, very nice RPG, but I am not really interested.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 25, 2002)

How come? I think with you it would be fun.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 26, 2002)

Well, perhaps in that case, I may join that RPG. Thankyou for the compliment Adrehel!


----------



## Zale (May 25, 2002)

*Linguists: over here...*

OK, for the more hardcore (or enthusiastic) linguists: have any of you ever tried to create your own language, and how far did you get (or how far are you now)? If there's enough to do so, post a sentence in it. Interesting to see how they all compare, and how similar to Quenya or Sindarin they are...
I have a language, which has as yet no name (it will have when there's a people to go with it). At the moment it isn't that different to english, but that'll change.
So, a sentence:

Sennader sennella ese cantoro soi es senessa, en mekyella es asen essa
(The horses ran swiftly to the river, and drank the blue water)

You don't have to translate the same sentence as me; any will do. Please prove I'm not alone in this habit!


----------



## Talarion (May 25, 2002)

Ya I have my own language that I made up. I also made up its own script and all. Here's a sentance of mine:

Feeroh se umogahna.
(Legend of hope) <-- Tis part of a song I made up.


----------



## Lantarion (May 26, 2002)

Hmm, I'm sort of in the middle of creating my own language.. I'm kind of caught up in Latin, Greek and Chinese, so I supose it will have elements from at least one of those languages (as well as Finnish, my native tongue). I'd rather concentrate on a writing system (like that of Chinese, perhaps), but it would just end up looking very foolish if I made it up too quickly.
Here are some words I've managed to cook up:

náro = water/sea 
quáro = fire
tenra = earth
elquo = air
rion = king
rá = sun

more to come, but I have to make up some verbs..


----------



## Zale (May 27, 2002)

Great stuff! Keep it coming, people!


----------



## Rangerdave (May 27, 2002)

*Invented Languages?*

Are you kidding?

I could'nt even handle the ubie-dubie speak from ZOOM.

RD

ps, if you remember the original Zoom, your getting old
rd


----------



## chrysophalax (May 27, 2002)

You need to talk to Yay Gollum! He DEFINITELY has his own language and he drives me crazy with it!!


----------



## Aredhel (May 28, 2002)

All those are intresting words. I tried to make one up but it didn't work.


----------



## Lantarion (May 28, 2002)

And there's a patent pending, so no plagerism!!


----------



## Zale (May 29, 2002)

I have thought about that; surely, if I was to use the word, say, "mat" to mean 2head or something in my language, then surely no-one could accuse me of "stealing" the word from English? However, "mat" is also the root form of the verb "to eat" in Quenya, and the Tolkien estate may well sue me, or something similar.
Not that my language would get published anyway.

Oh, and if any of you see Yaygollum, could you ask him to post here? It should be worth seeing.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2002)

Here I am! (I got bored and started looking around) What happened to our Guild? Ack! oh well. There was some link that the snaga1 dude gave that had a bunch of Tolkien languages. oh well. I don't know if I should start talking in my language. It's just a crazy code that I came up with when I was bored while learning how to type. Not a real language, but it's fun to talk in. My RPG character Truor Tupnm is my real name in my language. Anybody else want their name in my language? They're not all that good!


----------



## Khamul (May 29, 2002)

Here it is.

http://www.ardalambion.com/


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2002)

Yes, you must all go to the Animalic section!


----------



## Aredhel (May 30, 2002)

I got some more Adunaic, even though this page is for our own made up languages, here it is:

Kaliakhor-Lady[Woman] of the West


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 30, 2002)

Dear Yay.
I would like my username in your language! YAY!


----------



## YayGollum (May 30, 2002)

Wrtuonmkjljuo Trghet Sfafnmet. Ack! It's too long! I left out one letter in Truor Tupnm so it would look better. Maybe yours needs some trimming, too. oh well.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey YG, could I get my user name in your language too?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2002)

Ybupijlybuo Ybafygygupinmsf fafupifaftrhy-sfetvzvetnm. Too scary!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 3, 2002)

Have we been forgotten?


----------



## Zale (Jun 5, 2002)

As the old Guild of Linguists seems to be approaching a premature death (due to lack of support), I would like to propose a new guild: the Guild of Linguistics.
This new guild would have (hopefully) a slightly more serious tone than the old. It would focus more on linguistics itself and the creation & construction of languages (including Tolkien's) than just studying the languages of Middle-Earth.
However, before I ask permission to create this Guild, I would like to know how much support there is, and who would join (Ciryaher, I'm looking in your direction). If you would, then please post here; I might also put this thread in the Hall of Fire.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2002)

I would like to join.


----------



## Zale (Jun 7, 2002)

Right, great, you're in. Delighted to have you on board.If I become Guild leader (or whatever it's called), then you can be my second, if not vice-whatever.

Come on people, more needed!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

I so don't get it.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 7, 2002)

Yay me! I will advertise!


----------



## Uminya (Jun 8, 2002)

Ahh, I just found this thread, hehe.

Well, I'm very interested in languages and how they are made. I plan on making a career in languages in the U.S. Air Force; currently I am well in to German, and I aspire learning Russian, Hebrew, Arabic, Latin, and French (maybe). I've piddled around in makeing a language, but it is very slow going, to be sure.

I'll join, if you can think of some things we can do, that'll be even better.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 8, 2002)

I've cracked YG's language.

You simply add additional letters between the letters of the original word.

Cebilprnuykqavthunegr


----------



## Zale (Jun 9, 2002)

I do believe you're right!

Ctizselstaregretelalme


----------



## Zale (Jun 9, 2002)

Good for you Cir (but why exactly do the US air force need language experts?).
I speak (or used to) fluent French - as I used to live in France. I have studied German but only at school (I was quite good though).
I am currently devising two languages of my own, but you're absolutely right, it is slow work. Glad to have you with us.
As for what we could do, you'd be amazed at the amount of stuff to look at you can find on the 'net, and eventually I had in mind the creation of a language of our own (possibly for a ME people - perhaps Telerin).


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2002)

What are you people talking about? Neither of those things made any sense in my language. It's just a code. Every letter in the alphabet has it's counterpart in my language.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Official Beorning language! just my opinion.


----------



## Zale (Jun 10, 2002)

In which case, why are there so many more letters when things are in your code?
BTW - I like your avatar, but the animation makes my browser run slowly  !


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2002)

Why? Because I made it to sound weird. Why not?  Anyways, sorry about the avatar. I didn't make it. It's very cool, though. Whoops!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 10, 2002)

So what IS the secret to your language?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2002)

Ack! Why should I tell anybody? It's fun to have a super secret language that nobody knows that is of no use whatsoever.....oh well.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 10, 2002)

I would be interested to see if you could make a whole post without saying "oh well" "whoops" or "whoa"...or even "yay"...hmmm.


----------



## tasar (Jun 12, 2002)

I want to be a linguist too. I speak Estonianrolleyes: ) and English. Almost Finnish and not so well Russian. And right now I'm focusing on Quenya. We could really do something interesting and help each other too, if needed.


----------



## Aredhel (Jun 13, 2002)

Zale, I sent you a PM. But I still want to be in here.


----------



## Zale (Jun 13, 2002)

Yay! I never thought we'd have this much support! Aredhel and Tasar, you are now members.
Aredhel, I got your PM & I'll gladly accept the position - thanks for the offer.
Tasar, since you know a bit about Finnish, is it true Tolkien partly modelled Quenya on it?
I will be going on holiday soon (from the 28th June till the 14th July); in my absence I think I will name YayGollum President, and Ciryaher Vice-President (because they joined first; no offense to anyone else). But I'm not gone quite yet!


----------



## tasar (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zale _
> *Tasar, since you know a bit about Finnish, is it true Tolkien partly modelled Quenya on it? *



Partly, yes. 
Tolkien's inspiration came from many different languages, of course. And who could tell now the history of finding each word. But some words are almost definitely inspired by Finnish. Examples:
Quenya ------------ Finnish 
tie 'road, path' -- tie 'road, path' 
lapse 'baby' -- lapsi 'child'
anta- 'to give' -- antaa 'to give'

But it seems to me, that Quenya's model wasn't so much the vocabulary but the general 'feeling' of the Finnish language - the using of sounds and the using of suffixes to express both declining and conjugation, which is totally different from English.


----------



## Aredhel (Jun 14, 2002)

They look and sound a lot similar. I take it you know Finnish, tasar?


----------



## tasar (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes, I know Finnish. It's hard not to, as it's very similar to Estonian. VERY similar.


----------



## Aredhel (Jun 14, 2002)

I just know French and German and English. I'm trying to learn Quenya, though.


----------



## Arathin (Jun 14, 2002)

Well I only know English, bad English, a little French, a little elvan(mixed languages including Quenya and Sindarinian), and of course Lasa-Lusu, the language I am creating. Yes language creating is slow, but very fun and worth the time. like when you can swear at people and make it sound nice b/c they don't know what you're saying. hehehehehe

and naturally the us army needs language experts to translate intersepted messages, and to negotiate with foreign persons. i am not even in the army and know that. 

Oh and Cir. I personally would never join the army, but go you for protecting us buddy. *saluts Cir*


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi!

I just bought a dictionary of Tolkien languages and would like to use it...CAN I JOIN YOUR ESTEEMABLE GUILD?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 18, 2002)

Go to the general guild area.


----------



## Talierin (Aug 6, 2002)

Is this even still going? Or can it be deleted?


----------



## Aeglos_Ohtar (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey can I join it 2???


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 17, 2002)

Can a lowly Tengwar scribe and beginner Sindarin speaker join? Please?


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 17, 2002)

I have no idea what's going on here. I thought people were still interested, but not too many people showed up. oh well. The main people who started it and were interested have been gone for a while. If anybody wants to keep this place afloat, I'll help.


----------

